# خزانات تمدد المياه



## Waleed Engr (11 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
هذه مشاركة بسيطة لأخواني أعضاء المنتدى . أتمنى أن أفيدكم فيها لأني (ياما) استفدت منكم كثيراً:31: : 

_خزانات التمدد​_ 
يتم تركيب خزان التمدد في أنظمة توزيع الماء المغلقة لأمرين :

1 – المحا فظة على الضغط للنظام للسماح للماء بالتمدد عند زيادة درجة حرارته .
2 – يوفر لدينا طريقة لإضافة ماء للنظام عند النقص .

يوجد لدينا نوعان من خزانات التمدد هما :

النوع المفتوح .
النوع المغلق .

(أ‌)	خزان التمدد المفتوح (Open expansion tank)

يكون هذا النوع عادة مفتوحاً للهواء الجوي . ويتم تركيبه في جانب خط السحب للمضخة وعند أعلى نقطة للنظام وبذا يمكن تفادي أي تسرب للهواء إلى داخل النظام . 




(ب‌)	خزان التمدد المغلق (Closed expansion tank)

يحتوي هذا النظام عادة على غاز (هواء أو نيتروجين) وعندما يتمدد الماء يملأ الخزان جزئياً وبالتالي يضغط على الغاز ولهذا السبب يطلق على الخزان المغلق عادة خزان الانضغاط (Compression tank) . الخزانات المغلقة تساعد على التحكم في ضغط النظام بصورة أفضل ولذا فقد تم استبدال الأنواع المفتوحة بالأنواع المغلقة في العديد من أنظمة المياه . أيضاً تستخدم الأنواع المغلقة بصورة أكبر مع أنظمة تسخين الماء ذات الدرجات العالية .

تُزَود أنظمة المياه دائماً بملحقات أخرى كالمصافي التي يتم تركيبها عادة في الخطوط الداخلة الى المضخات وصمامات التحكم لحمايتها من التلف وكذلك فتحات تنفيس الهواء (Air vents) لطرد الهواء الموجود داخل الأنابيب ويجب تركيبها عند أعلى النقاط في نظام الماء وخاصة بالنسبة للنظام الذي يستخدم النوع المغلق من خزانات التمدد .

عذراً عذراً عذراً عذراً​
للأسف لم أستطيع ارفاق الرسومات عن الخزانات . ذلك لقلة مشاركتي بالمنتدى 
ولقلة المامي بالحاسب الألي  
على العموم اتمنى أن أفيدكم دآئماً وأتمنى أن ينال هذا الموضوع المتواضع شرف قراءتكم
وتقبلوا تحيات طالبكم ،،،
ودمتم في رعاية الله


----------



## air_con (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك وأتمنى إن تستفيد من المنتدى وتفيد المنتدى بكل ما هو جديد وشكرااا جزيلا ....


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (11 يونيو 2006)

أخي الكريم شكراً على مشاركتك الرائعة ..
ممكن توصيف أكثر من الناحية العملية .. لمزيد من التفاعل ..
بمعنى الضغط التجريبي والعامل ، الارتفاعات .. ملحقات التوصيل ، مخفضات الضغط ، سكر التعبئة ...
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sam6 (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيده ونرجوا ان تستفيد من المتدى 
اخوك 
م. هيثم


----------



## Mmervat (14 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخى الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا حقيقا نحن فى بعض الاحيان نحتاج الى الكتب وفى احيان اخرى نحتاج الى الخبره والخلاصه فى توصيل المعلومه قانها توفر الكثير من الوقت والجهد


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (15 يونيو 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي وليد على على هذا الموضوع القيم
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وإلى الأمام دائماً
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (16 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوع ..... اعتقد لو وضع هذا الموضوع في قسم الهندسه المسكانكسه ستكون الفائده اكبر ؟..... ولا شنو رايك


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (16 يونيو 2006)

أخي المشرف المهندس الكويتي .. 
تحية وبعد ..
خزان التمدد المغلق والمفتوح يستخدم في غرفة الميكانيك مكان تواجد المراجل والتشيلرات .. وبالتالي عرض المعلومات المتعلقة به سيكون مناسباً في القسم هنا ...
ودمتم برعاية الله ..


----------



## Waleed Engr (17 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا لكم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليك اخي/ المهندس الكويتي / المحترم 

أشكر لك تطلعك على موضوعي المتواضع .

وفعلاً زي ما قال أخي وأستاذي دائماً م.عبد المنعم 

لأن دوره المياة في التكييف المركزي مهمة جداً كما يعرف الجميع وتكمن أهميتها بما قد ذكرتة بالموضوع ...

أخيراً : أشكر كل من تفاعل مع الموضوع وشكراً لكم 

طالبكم دائماً / وليد

ودمتم في رعاية الكريم ....


----------



## syamand (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ...........شكرا


----------



## الصافي123 (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا واعتقد ان بامكان كل شخص مشاهدة الخزان المربوط في راديتر السيارة . وفقكم الله


----------



## الصافي123 (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا واعتقد ان بامكان كل شخص ملاحظة الخزان المربوط في راديتر السيارة فهو من النوع المفتوح. وفقكم الله


----------



## الصافي123 (9 يناير 2007)

وفقكم الله واعتقد ان بامكان كل شخص ملاحظة الخزان المربوط في راديتر السيارة


----------



## العلم حياة (28 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للأخ مهندس وليد على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وشكرا لأخوتي المهندسين على المرور
اود ان أسال الاستاذ وليد عن مكان نصب خزان التمدد في حالة التدفئة ومكانه في حالة التبريد هذا أولا
ثانيا كيف يتم حساب حجم هذا الخزان 
تحياتي
م.محسن


----------



## العلم حياة (28 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للأخ مهندس وليد على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وشكرا لأخوتي المهندسين على المرور
اود ان أسال الاستاذ وليد عن مكان نصب خزان التمدد في المنظومة في حالة التدفئة ومكانه في حالة التبريد هذا أولا
ثانيا كيف يتم حساب حجم هذا الخزان 
تحياتي
م.محسن


----------



## العلم حياة (30 يونيو 2007)

لسلام عليكم
اليكم هذا الرابط لاحد الشركات الايطالية التي تنتج خزانات التمدد وخزانات اخرى متنوعة والرابط عبارة عن برنامج اكسل يساعدك في حساب حجم الخزان والضغوط التي يعمل عليها وفيه حسابات اخرى مفيدة.
http://www.badongo.com/file/3600003
أسالكم الدعاء اخوتي
تحياتي


----------



## Abdel-Naser (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العلم حياة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ductlator (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ductlator (30 يونيو 2007)

برجاء اخى الكريم شرح ايهما نختار لحساب Expansion Tank For Chilled Water Systems


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (7 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يامهندس وليد . ولكن حبذا لو وضحت فائدة خزان التمدد في أنظمة التبريد (الجلرات) لأن في هذه الحالة الماء لايتمدد كما هو الحال في نظام التدفئة. وشكرا


----------



## أشرف السيد جادالله (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ربي يبارك فيك


----------



## المتكامل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم ان موضوع خزانات التمدد موضوع شيق وله ملحقات كثيرة ايظا منها طرق توصيله بالدارة 
وحجمه و مقطع خط الراجع ومكانه بالداره سواء كان للتدفئة او للتبريد و يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار دائما مضخة التسريع من ناحية الغزارة و الرفع و ان شاء الله سوف اضع شرح كامل لخزنات التمدد.


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## mameer (1 يناير 2009)

good for you 
good subject 
thanks


----------



## hsfarid (1 يناير 2009)

*no file*

:82:No file, the has been delated, please down load file again


----------



## jassim78 (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العرض المميز


----------



## mahmouduae (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ramz (28 مايو 2009)

خزان التمدد يركب على الأنبوب الهابط ويحسب حجمه في جداول خاصة تبعا" للحمل الحراري للد1رة


----------



## walidun65 (16 مايو 2010)

خطوات الدراسة الهندسية للتدفئة المركزية للمبانى:

1- يجب توفر مخططات البناء المعمارية موضحا عليها ابعاد الغرف والشبابيك والابواب الخارجية.
2- تحديد مواد البناء المستخدمة فى البناء والأكساء وكذلك سماكتها مثل بلوك 20سم للجدران وطينة 3سم وحجر 5سم.
3- يتم حساب معامل الأنتقال الحراري لمود البناء من خلال العلاقة 
U=1/(Ri + Ro + Ra +R
4- يتم حساب الحمل الحراري لكل سطح خارجى على حدة من خلال:
Q=U * A * )Ti - To


----------



## المنتسب (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedff (19 سبتمبر 2010)

1-متى يحصل تمدد للماء في دارة نظام الماء البارد المغلق closed chilled water system
2-عادة يكون خزان التمدد closed expansion tank مربوط مع تغذية المياه water supply لتعويض الفقد في ماء التبريد ونحن نعلم أن ماء التبريد معالج باالمواد الكيمائية فكيف يسمح لدخول الماء غير المعالج للدارة.
3- عند حساب حجم الخزان يوخذ بعين الاعتبار ضغط الدارة - ممكن تفصيل اكثر للموضوع.
مناقشة للمحترفيين الذيين يعملون في انظمة التكييف في المباني


----------



## mazamizo (20 يناير 2011)

كيف نحسب سعة خزان التمدد


----------



## محب الحرمين (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## thaeribrahem (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور على ما قدمته


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (21 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (24 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## المهندس الحالم (8 أبريل 2012)

شكرا 
جزاك الله خيرااا يا هندسة
​


----------



## الطالب المسلم (9 أبريل 2012)

*معظم الاستخدامات في التدفئة تكون لخزان التمدد المغلق *


----------



## الطالب المسلم (9 أبريل 2012)

المتكامل قال:


> اخي الكريم ان موضوع خزانات التمدد موضوع شيق وله ملحقات كثيرة ايظا منها طرق توصيله بالدارة
> وحجمه و مقطع خط الراجع ومكانه بالداره سواء كان للتدفئة او للتبريد و يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار دائما مضخة التسريع من ناحية الغزارة و الرفع و ان شاء الله سوف اضع شرح كامل لخزنات التمدد.



*بوركت اخي الكريم
ان كان بالفعل عندك هذه الامور فانا بحاجة لها وباسرع وقت لاستخدامها في كتابة مشروعي
هذه المعلومات القيمة التي نحتاجها*


----------



## abdelsalamn (29 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## ر.م علي (30 مايو 2012)

شكرا اخي


----------



## subzero1 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

استفسار هام جدا......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ازى اقدر احسب حجم المياة داخل مواسير الـ coil فى الـ AHU & FCU ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## drmady (6 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

